# The Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD Operating System



## b7j0c (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd love to see this book updated for FreeBSD9. Any chance of the authors seeing this thread?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 9, 2011)

Nope, no chance


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 9, 2011)

Is the book out of date?


----------



## fonz (Aug 9, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Is the book out of date?


The latest version I can find is from 2004, so it's most likely about FreeBSD 4 or maybe 5. I'd say there has been the odd change and/or development since then.

Fonz


----------



## xibo (Aug 9, 2011)

It's from 2005. Fourth revision is from 2008, and the book is about FreeBSD 5.2. So yes it is outdated, and no it is not. It will not cover any new features but it's content (mostly) remains valid.


----------

